# devel/glibmm - build error



## vg (Mar 26, 2019)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD vgBSD 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
```


```
libtool: compile:  c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I../.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"glibmm\" -DGLIBMM_BUILD=1 -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -pthread -Wall -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -MT binding.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/binding.Tpo -c binding.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/binding.o
In file included from bytearray.cc:4:
In file included from ../glibmm.h:88:
../glibmm/thread.h:49:10: fatal error: 'sigc++/sigc++.h' file not found
#include <sigc++/sigc++.h>
         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In file included from bytes.cc:4:
In file included from ../glibmm.h:88:
../glibmm/thread.h:49:10: fatal error: 'sigc++/sigc++.h' file not found
#include <sigc++/sigc++.h>
         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In file included from binding.cc:4:
In file included from ../glibmm.h:88:
../glibmm/thread.h:49:10: fatal error: 'sigc++/sigc++.h' file not found
#include <sigc++/sigc++.h>
         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In file included from balancedtree.cc:4:
In file included from ../glibmm.h:88:
../glibmm/thread.h:49:10: fatal error: 'sigc++/sigc++.h' file not found
#include <sigc++/sigc++.h>
         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 error generated.
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:749: bytearray.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
1 error generated.
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:749: bytes.lo] Error 1
1 error generated.
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:749: binding.lo] Error 1
1 error generated.
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:749: balancedtree.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/tmp/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.56.0/glib/glibmm'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:711: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/tmp/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.56.0'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:507: all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/tmp/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.56.0'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/glibmm
```

I need help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2019)

Any particular reason why you want to build from ports? If you have no good reason, use packages.


----------

